# other window manufacters besides milgard



## BobJohnson504 (May 3, 2005)

Hi,
I'm looking at replacing my old aluminum windows with newer vinyl from Milgard.  I've been checking out pricing here - http://www.thewindowstore.com/MyEstimatesWindowBuilder.aspx?frame=VINYL STD&type=PW

Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy milgard windows online?  Or other manufacturers that I should check out?

much thanks,
-bob


----------

